

Free cloud-based VPN gateway - cpswan
http://blog.cohesiveft.com/2013/06/howto-vns3-on-aws-ec2-t1micro.html

======
ryankoop
Nice free service (AWS free tier and free marketplace ami) that let's you do
some pretty fun things..

I am currently routing all my traffic up to the AMI and out the AWS edge
(which happens to be at US-East b/c that's where I launched my gateway test).
Running Viscosity on my MBP using the "clientpack" SSL credentials provided by
the AMI and sending all my traffic over the VPN. Quick and easy way to appear
to be anywhere in the world I want using the AWS distributed network as my
edge.

Full Disclosure: I work for CohesiveFT who provide this image.

